# Trade/ Sell GG&G Accucam QD mount for Aimpoint T-1/ H-1



## “The Old Man” (May 27, 2019)

So I traded my  ATN night scope for something more suited for the philosophy of use for my SA SOCOM 16. I am now in possession of a nice Aimpoint H-1. However the mount, although awesome, sits too high for me even with a little rise on the cheek.
So I'm looking to trade off said mount, a GG&G Accucam. I'll trade it for a low QD mount or a hundred bucks.


Here is what I'd like to trade or purchase from the sale. It is the American Defense Low QD mount for an aimpoint micro T1/H1. BTW no lense caps when I purchased.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 31, 2019)

Ran into a buddy over at the VA today. He is trading me for the mount.
This little piece o' thread is finis`


----------

